# I get wireless internet in my room



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to say that I live near a school which has Internet connection, and when my Internet connection in my room was broken for some reason, I could manage by using a school network. How can I say?

"Minun huoneeni nettiyhteys meni koko päivän rikki, mutta minun puolesani onneksi koulun WLAN ulottuu minun huoneeni asti, siksi minä pärjäsin internettiä." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I think you would be understood even though there are serious errors in your sentence. _Puolesani_ isn't a Finnish word and no matter how hard I try I can't figure out what word you are after. Anyway, you can say something like this: _[Minun] huoneeni nettiyhteys oli rikki/poikki koko päivän, mutta saatoin/voin käyttää viereisen koulun langatonta verkkoa [joten pääsin nettiin]._ The end of the sentence is really superfluous.


----------



## Gavril

Maybe EVOO meant to write _puolestani_ "for my part"/"as for me"?


----------



## Spongiformi

Minun puolellani [rakennusta]?

It's quite possible the WLAN would only work on one side of EVOO's building, whereas the walls would block it on the shadow side.


----------



## Hakro

Possibly EVOO means _minun puolellani_, "at my place".


----------

